# [RISOLTO] Blocco portatile, l'Odissea del caldo?

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti,

ho un portatile Asus, che monta un Turion a 64 bit. Tempo fa ho installato il sistema "base", in questi giorni sto installando X.

Bene, ieri sera tra le 18 e le 20 ho installato Xorg senza grossi problemi.

Dopodiché ho cercato di emergere gnome 2.14 e sono uscito di casa. L'emersione era partita correttamente, al mio ritorno però ho trovato la ventola a chiodo e il portatile che non rispondeva in alcun modo: lo schermo era alimentato ma tutto nero, l'hd non dava cenni, la pressione di qualunque tasto (persino dell'accensione) non sortiva effetti. Risultato: spegnimento brutale e svariati errori al riavvio.

Poco male, un "ldconfig" e un "revdep-rebuild" han sistemato la cosa.

Visto il gran caldo, ho pensato fosse un semplice fatto di surriscaldamento.

Allora stamattina ho riavviato la compilazione, piazzandogli vicino un ventilatore (per la cronaca, non è puntato contro, ma nel suo movimento arieggia anche il portatile). Inoltre, ho sistemato cpufreqd per far scalare il processore, che ora:

- va a 1800MHz se la temperatura è < 65 °C

- va a   800MHz se la temperatura è > 65 °C

Quando usavo la 32 bit, mi è capitato di vederlo arrivare a 71-72 °C senza problemi, quindi ritenevo la soglia sopra specificata anche troppo sicura.

Bene, avvio la compilazione, controllo che tutto vada bene, emerge parte senza problemi, la frequenza del processore è gestita correttamente, in pratica non vedo mai la temperatura del processore superare i 65 °C, MA..

Dopo forse un'ora di compilazione alzo lo schermo e lo trovo nello stesso stato di questa notte. Riavviato il pc, stavolta non si è incasinato nulla, ma ora inizio onestamente a preoccuparmi.

Può essere un semplice caso di surriscaldamento? E' possibile anche con queste misure "anti-caldo"?

Altrimenti cosa posso verificare?

Un emerge che fallisce può inchiodare il pc?

Sarò molto grato a chiunque voglia darmi una mano,

Buona Giornata

edit: il kernel che utilizzo è il 2.6.16-r9, cpufreqd è alla versione 2

chi è che spegne il monitor dopo un tempo t? può essere che qualcosa cerchi di mandare il portatile in standby?

Suspend to disk o to ram non ne ho, giusto per capirci ho installato da stage 3 seguendo la guida, ho sistemato qualcosa sulla localizzazione, sistemato cpufreqd e cpufrequtils per far scalare il processore. Ma altre cose strane non credo di averne fatte..

----------

## randomaze

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Quando usavo la 32 bit, mi è capitato di vederlo arrivare a 71-72 °C senza problemi, quindi ritenevo la soglia sopra specificata anche troppo sicura.

 

Non é detto, anche se la logica vorrebbe che processori più moderni sopportano temperature maggiori dipende dal processore. Ti conviene cercare sul sito del produttore le tabelle del caso.

 *Quote:*   

> può essere che qualcosa cerchi di mandare il portatile in standby?

 

Su due piedi mi verrebbe in mente qualche impostazione del BIOS....

----------

## MajinJoko

ecco.. l'ha appena rifatto   :Crying or Very sad: 

ho guardato il bios (grazie per il consiglio, non ci avevo proprio pensato..), ma purtroppo l'unica voce è relativa alla diminuzione della luminosità del monitor quando si passa all'alimentazione a batteria..

toccandolo così al momento del blocco non mi sembra neppure eccessivamente riscaldato.. anche se mi sembra la cosa più razionalmente plausibile..

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
emerge cpufreqd

man cpufreqd.conf
```

io mi ci sto trovando bene   :Smile: 

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao,

come ho scritto sopra lo uso e l'ho anche configurato per avere dei limiti sicuri..

comunque grazie per il suggerimento

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

per curiosita' il sistema freeza dopo che abbassi lo schermo? o anche se lo schermo rimane aperto?

----------

## MajinJoko

con lo schermo abbassato o alzato, senza alcuna differenza.

Per completezza, nel momento in cui chiudo il portatile viene spento l'LCD, ma non interviene alcun Suspend to qualcosa. Poi, per favorire un ricircolo d'aria, a volte lo lascio aperto spegnendo lo schermo con il tastino Fn apposito..

edit:  ecco.. è appena risuccesso..

se non altro stavolta a video mi è rimasta la schermata.. era in fase di compilazione, addirittura la riga in fondo è tagliata a metà per orizzontale, come se si fosse freezato mentre scorreva il framebuffer. ANZI, si È freezato mentre scorreva il framebuffer   :Crying or Very sad: 

beh, a sto punto mi sembra certo il surriscaldamento.. e con il procio che non supera i 65 °C inizio seriamente a preoccuparmi..  come consigliatomi da randomaze, ho cercato informazioni sul processore (turion mt 32) sul sito di Amd, ma non ho trovato nulla riguardo la temperatura.. proverò ad abbassare ulteriormente le soglie di cpufreqd, magari facendolo scalare a 800MHz già a 60 °C.. che tristezza però dover lavorare così strozzato..

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

un problema acpi?non e' che quando spegne l'lcd manda un segnale e freeza tutto? io avevo un problema simile, ogni volta che chiudevo il portatile o pigiavo sul tasto dello spegnimento del monitor mi freezava il picci d ibotto, ho risolto bootando ocn l'opziona "nolapic" prova a vedere se ti e' utile

----------

## MajinJoko

l'LCD lo spengo e riaccendo più volte.. e come detto l'ultima volta è successo con l'LCD acceso (per quello sono riuscito a vedere la schermata).

appena si riblocca provo all'avvio con "noacpi" (è giusto così, vero?). ma non rischio così danni? voglio dire, il processore scala anche con l'acpi disattivato?

edit:  stavolta resto allibito.. doveva restare sotto i 60 °C, ed in effetti così è stato, ma si è bloccato lo stesso   :Shocked: 

che sia guasto? che abbia problemi il notebook?

edit2:  MA BASTA! ci rinuncio   :Evil or Very Mad: 

visto che di certo non è buona cosa continuare a strizzarlo, spengo tutto e vado a fare due tiri a pallone..

ciaoo

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

La butto lì: hai provato a controllare che la DSDT sia corretta e non dia problemi? Qui trovi qualcosa da cominciare a leggere.

Ciao.

----------

## MajinJoko

grazie, è un'altra cosa a cui non avevo pensato in queste ore di profondo scoramento..

proverò a leggere le pagine sul dsdt.. le leggo dalla 32 bit che almeno va..

grazie ancora

edit: il passaggio al kernel 2.6.17 sembra aver incredibilmente risolto la cosa. io non ci capisco più niente, l'unica cosa che so è che ieri alle 19.30 ho fatto partire la compilazione di gnome ed è arrivato in fondo senza blocchi o problemi.. farò altri test, per ora CREDO di aver RISOLTO..

ciao

----------

## u238

Si secondo me era 1 problema riguardante l'acpi.. il DSDT del nostro portatile (ho lo stesso anch'io) è buggato, quindi passando al nuovo kernel hai smesso di avere problemi.

Pure io ho il kernel 2.6.17-gentoo e vado da dio, arriva a 72 gradi a compilare, e ci rimane per ore e ore senza crashare  ... usandolo contemporaneamente (ti cuoci un pò le mani ma pazienza   :Laughing:  )   :Cool: 

P.S.: cmq se in modalità 32 bit non ti crashava e arrivava anche a 72 era dura che fosse 1 problema di temperatura, no?  :Razz: 

----------

## MajinJoko

hai ben ragione, ma sai, col caldo di questi giorni, c'era da aspettarsi di tutto.. comunque confermo che con il 2.6.17 non ho avuto più nemmeno un blocco..

anche se, ahimé, con tutti i blocchi che sono capitati ho un'installazione ormai fortemente compromessa   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> hai ben ragione, ma sai, col caldo di questi giorni, c'era da aspettarsi di tutto.. comunque confermo che con il 2.6.17 non ho avuto più nemmeno un blocco..
> 
> anche se, ahimé, con tutti i blocchi che sono capitati ho un'installazione ormai fortemente compromessa  

 

e da cosa lo deduci?

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao comio.

se mi chiedi come faccio a capire che ho un'installazione fortemente compromessa, io dico che è *IMPOSSIBILE* ottenere tanti errori di compilazione quanti ne sto ottenendo da quando si è verificato il primo blocco.

non sono molto esperto, è vero e non faccio fatica ad ammetterlo, ma continuo ad ottenere errori a cascata. ogni volta sembra che manchi qualche file, e quando (grazie all'altro pc su cui gentoo funziona bene) riesco a risalire al pacchetto a cui appartiene il file che mi serve, ecco che anche quest'ultimo pacchetto in fase di compilazione fallisce.

inutile poi dire che ho rimosso xorg-x11 e gnome con "emerge -C" prima e "emerge --depclean" poi, verificando che non fossero presenti nel file di world. poi però revdep-rebuild cerca di installarmi qt, gtk, cairo, eccetera.

stamattina poi pure il login saltato, per fortuna via ssh sono riuscito a riemergere shadow. almeno un problema si è risolto..

al primo blocco mi era saltato il gcc, ma grazie al forum avevo risolto con il semplice comando

```
ldconfig
```

.

però non vorrei che proprio in uno di questi blocchi sia stato corrotto qualche pacchetto fondamentale e ora zoppico così tanto ma senza sapere dove sbattere la testa..

----------

## comio

a mio avviso gli errori non sono dati da un sistema compromesso, ma da problemi hw (tipo memoria, temperatura, ...) che si manifestano in condizione di stress. tenterei prima di risolvere i problemi hw e poi vedere quanto il sistem è compromesso.

ciao

----------

## MajinJoko

il problema dei "blocchi" era da inputarsi al kernel 2.6.16. ora con il 2.6.17 non si blocca più, infatti con tanta calma sto cercando di sistemare le falle..

(per intenderci.. ho sotto mano un foglio di carta con scritto: *Quote:*   

> libXrender fallisce per xutil.h
> 
> libX11 fallisce per kbproto.h
> 
> kbproto

 

eccetera eccetera..

a volte rimpiango il buon metodo windows con un format e via..

----------

## randomaze

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> libXrender fallisce per xutil.h
> 
> libX11 fallisce per kbproto.h
> 
> kbproto

 

Piú che sistema compromesso mi sembra "problemi per installare Xorg"... no?

----------

## MajinJoko

hai ragione.. ho enormi problemi ad installare Xorg, mentre il sistema sembra OK.

precisazione dovuta   :Wink: 

----------

